# اعرف وزن المتر الطولى لاى قطر بحفظ رقم واحد بدل حفظ الجدول كامل



## mohammedshaban (7 ديسمبر 2010)

احبتى فى الله انه لمن الضرورى لاى مهندس ان يعرف وزن المتر الطولى

لاى قطر من اقطار حديد التسليح 

ونظرا لانى لا احب الحفظ الا للضرورى فإليك هذا المثال

لو عايز وزن المتر الطولى لحديد 16 مم = (16*16)/162=1.5802 كجم/م 
لو عايز وزن المتر الطولى لحديد 18 مم = (18*18)/162=2كجم/م

بمعنى اضرب القطر بالمليميتر فى نفسه ثم إقسم على 162 يكون الناتج كجم / م

ولو قسمت على 1000 تعطيك طن / م







---------------------------------------------------------------------
يمكن استخدام معادلة ثانية
القطر تربيع ضرب 0.617 
القطر باسنتيمتر
مثال
وزن المتلر الطولي من حديد قطر 16
= 1.6*1.6*0.617= 1.57952 كغ/متر طول 

----------------------------------------------------------------------


تقريبا الاتنين قريبين من بعض


----------



## eng_mahmoud2020 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## مهندز عالبركه (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م/يسري ياسر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومة الممتازة ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## هانى عصمت (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## no_way (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## هاشم كونسلت (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## م احمد عيسي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس985 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة
تحياااااتي لك


----------



## البلتاجى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا حدا


----------



## خضر سالم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## msalahasd120 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## mag2003 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومه 
سهلت علينا كتيير


----------



## القمر الهندسي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه القيمه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عجب تميم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومةة صغيرة ولكن قيمة جدا مشكور يا باشمندس


----------



## م-خالد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فور ام (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انها معلومة قيمة ومهمة


----------



## محمد محمد محى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## freemanghassan (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العلم والايمان (19 أبريل 2011)

شكر للمجهود الوفير


----------



## يوسف حمادة (19 أبريل 2011)

العلاقة الصحيحة هى مربع القطر(مم)/162.2


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 مارس 2012)

توجد مشاركة سابقة تؤيد كلام الاخ يوسف حمادة


----------



## salem_55 (12 مارس 2012)

*وانا سأبدا بطريقة أخرى سهلة أيضا*

*وانا سأبدا بطريقة أخرى سهلة أيضا*
*إحفظ رقم واحد فقط وهو وزن المتر الطولى من السيخ قطر 16مم وهو 1.58كجم/م*
*لمعرفة وزن المتر الطولى من أى قطر أخر وليكن قطر 10مم مثلا = 1.58 * (10/16)2*
*لمعرفة وزن المتر الطولى من أى قطر أخر وليكن قطر 18مم مثلا = 1.58 * (18/16)2*
*وهكذا*
*أي أنه لمعرفة وزن المتر الطولى من أى قطر = 1.58 * (القطر باللملليمتر/16)2*


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 مارس 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومه


----------



## drmady (13 مارس 2012)

*مشكووووووووور*

بارك الله فيك بجد معلومة قيمة وانا احب مثل هذه الطرق لانى لا احب الحفظ


----------



## م.ام علي (13 مارس 2012)

*رد*

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة​


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (13 مارس 2012)

*شكرا على المعلومة*​


----------



## دباب وليد أنور (13 مارس 2012)

*وزن المتر الطولى*

فعلا هى معادلة سهلة ويمكن الاعتماد عليها ..... جزا الله كل من ساهم


----------



## مهندس سمير (16 مارس 2012)

الفطر 18 ملم وزن المترالطولي منه 1.908 كغ والفطر 16 متره الطولي يزن 1.578كغ..........الامر جيد ولكن عند احتساب الكميات للمطالبات الماليه بجب ان تكون الارفام دقيقه مئه بالمئه


----------



## م/جمعه الحلو (17 مارس 2012)

*اقتباس*

احب اوضح لحضراتكم من اين جائت هذه المعادلة
الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم و الوزن = ؟؟؟؟ اما الكثافة للحديد = 7850 كجم/المتر المكعب و الحجم = مساحة القطر * المتر الطولي = 3.14/4*مربع قطر السيخ = 3.14/4*ق^2
ولكن المفروض ان ( ق) تكون بالمتر يعني ممكن نحولها بالملليمتر و تكون ق^2 / 1000000
اذا تكون المعادلة هي الوزن علي المتر الطولي = 7850*3.14/4* ق^2 / 1000000 = 0.00616225 * ق^2 = ق^2 / 162.278 تقريبا ق^2/162
حيث ق بالملليمتر و الوزن بالكجم للمتر الطولي


----------



## محمد النواري (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## حسام محمد السعيد (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (18 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ebnalfakher (18 مارس 2012)

معلومة جميلة شكرا على الاضافة


----------



## mahmoudyassin31 (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيدنصير (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## mohamed zehiry (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad sobhy (30 أبريل 2012)

​شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومة الممتازة ، بارك الله فيك​.​


----------



## akm5470 (30 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## احمد شواني (30 أبريل 2012)

فكرة جميلة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## El_Gabalawy (30 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمدموسى (30 أبريل 2012)

في طريقة اسهل كمان اضرب مساحة السيخ بالميليميتر مربع في 0.00785 يعطيك وزن المتر الطولي بالكيلوجرام
مثال
وزن متر طولي من سيخ 16مم = 0.00785*201.1=1.578


----------



## ديار26 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Firas (1 مايو 2012)

Alf shukran for this interesting equation


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (2 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله  خير​


----------



## سماح السروي (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## biso001 (3 مايو 2012)

في طريقة كمان انا اتعلمتها 
لو عايز وزن مترطولي لحديد 16 = 0.888*(16*16)/(12*12)=1.5786666667كجم/متر
لو عايز وزن مترطولي لحديد 18 = 0.888*(18*18)/(12*12)=1.998كجم /متر
اي قطر تربيع مقسوم علي 12 تربيع ويضرب الناتج في0.888


----------



## raafat_dh2 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا وفرت علي عناء العملبيات الحسابية خلال ثواني
المجموع فريب من بعض في كلتا الخالتين


----------



## saalaam (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياباشا​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## نبعة المدينة (20 ديسمبر 2013)

mohammedshaban قال:


> احبتى فى الله انه لمن الضرورى لاى مهندس ان يعرف وزن المتر الطولى
> 
> لاى قطر من اقطار حديد التسليح
> 
> ...



وكذلك يمكن استعمال معادلتك لمساحة مقطع الحديد
قضيب 10 ملم ..مساحة 0.785
قضيب 12 =1.2*1.2*.0.785=1.13
قضيب 14=1.4*1.4*0.785=1.538
قضيب 16=1.6*1.6*0.785=2.0 سم2
وهكذا


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## sherifmadkor (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

